# Triton tra001 won't arbor lock



## videator (Mar 11, 2015)

I have both the tra001 and the mof001... The model in both plunge and normal adjustment will compress completely and the arbor will lock to change the bit...

I am just setting up my tra001 for a router table, and I am having a hard time trying to compress this one completely to lock the arbor... It will go to the second to last rotation, then it won't go any further... The spring is out, the stop is released,... 

I've included a picture.

Hope you guys can help!

And the pin that gets pushed to lock the arbor is working correctly... Exactly as my mof001 is...


----------



## videator (Mar 11, 2015)

The second sentence please replace model with mof001*


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Do you have the power switch on the motor in the "OFF" position? You can't raise the shaft all the way to lock it if the switch isn't off. I learned that the hard way. :-(


----------



## videator (Mar 11, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> Do you have the power switch on the motor in the "OFF" position? You can't raise the shaft all the way to lock it if the switch isn't off. I learned that the hard way. :-(


Ohhhhh sorry to hear 

That was the problem... I had it unplugged but the switch was on... Thank you.

And again I hope it didn't cause to much damage


----------



## videator (Mar 11, 2015)

One more question. Do you take the black surface plate on the router off?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

videator said:


> One more question. Do you take the black surface plate on the router off?


In my case, no. The pins that Triton use for their table plate and guide fence may protrude too far to allow the second base plate to sit flat. If you remove these pins there should be no problem.


----------



## katabrontes (Nov 12, 2014)

I also use a Triton A001 in my table. It's fiddle to have reach under the table to flick the switch off so you can raise it to lock. I fitted a no volt safety switch and modified the switch on the router so it doesn't block the spindle lock. A bit fiddle to do as you have to get the casing off and remove a small part. Don't do it unless you have another override switch for safety. If you always use the safety button to switch the router on and off there's no risk of it starting while locked.


----------



## roadrogue (12 mo ago)

MT Stringer said:


> Do you have the power switch on the motor in the "OFF" position? You can't raise the shaft all the way to lock it if the switch isn't off. I learned that the hard way. :-(


YOU ARE AN ANGEL! I got a Summerfeldroutertable and triton that been in shop fire hot smoke but survived..i took screw out looked at manual..had to look high and yonder for parts manual. I duckduckgoed triton shaft lock problem ..and got your amzing answer. It allready was stiff from smoke residue got that gunk off but i couldnt get the pin to lodge. ofcoures being in a ROUTER TABLE the switch was on.! Thansk again! thank God i couldnt find my narrow tip needlenose or it been to late!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @roadrogue ,

The manual is in the forum library, if you have not found one...


----------



## Triman (12 mo ago)

videator said:


> I have both the tra001 and the mof001... The model in both plunge and normal adjustment will compress completely and the arbor will lock to change the bit...
> 
> I am just setting up my tra001 for a router table, and I am having a hard time trying to compress this one completely to lock the arbor... It will go to the second to last rotation, then it won't go any further... The spring is out, the stop is released,...
> 
> ...


Did you turn the on off switch off allowing slide cover to cover ? Once done you may be able to get full motion.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @Triman , welcome to the forum.
You sound like another happy Triton user....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @roadrogue


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Triman


----------



## Triman (12 mo ago)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum @Triman


Hi ,good to be on board !😀😉


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

MT Stringer said:


> Do you have the power switch on the motor in the "OFF" position? You can't raise the shaft all the way to lock it if the switch isn't off. I learned that the hard way. :-(


OOOH! That's had to hurt.


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

jw2170 said:


> G'day @Triman , welcome to the forum.
> You sound like another happy Triton user....


I asked a couple months back how to adapt a DRO to a Triton. Got zero responses. Finally had to machine a special mount to fit inside the idler side handle casting. Works great except the plunge lock moves the carriage 0.003", but at least it's consistent every time I tighten it. I, too, had to do some switch work to overcome the above issue when the interlock is removed. Triton needs to provide a place to mount a DRO and an optional switch kit.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance, @Alphonse53 , but what is a DRO?


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

jw2170 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, @Alphonse53 , but what is a DRO?


Please excuse me! Digital Read Out. Best thing for a router since variable speed!


----------

